# Mosfets puente H 48 volts



## javierrbo (Jun 29, 2008)

que tal soy nuevo en el foro yen la electronica  quisiera saber como solucionar un problema que se me ha presentado, les explico tengo dos mosfet un de canal n y oro p-channel hice lo que llaman un half bridge es decir un 1/2 puente h para majo de un motor dc, uso una fuente de 5 volts para la alimentacion de un pic y otro circuitos ttl , uso otra fuente de 15 volts esta para la activacion de los mosfet ya que estos supuestamente deben de funcionar de 10 a 20 volts en gate.
Necesito unir las dos fuente esto lo hago uniendo las dos tierras de ambas fuentes, todo funciona bien cuando conecto un motor a la fuente de 5 volts, pero mi problema radica en que quiero conectar el mismo motor a 48 volts y ala salida de los mosfets, ya compre la fuente 48 volts funciona, uno las 3 tierras una de la fuente de 5 volts otra de la de 12 volts y la de 48 volts pero cuando conecto el motor a  los 48 volts no funciona hice varias pruebas y descubri de solo funciona adecuadamente cuando conecto el motor ala fuente que utilizo para el manejo de gate de los mosfet espero alguien me pueda ayudar con esto


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 30, 2008)

Para qué necesitas el medio puente?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 30, 2008)

Amigo javerrbo, postia como conectaste los transistores del medio puente, aunque por lo que comentas, te puedo decir que casi seguramente el problema lo tenes en el driveo del transistor que esta puesto arriba ( sobre positivo)  primero pon el esquema de como conectaste eso y trabajamos sobre lo que hiciste.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 30, 2008)

postea el esquematico para poderte ayudar


----------



## javierrbo (Jul 13, 2008)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios, pero ya encontre creo que ya encontre la solucion efectivamente es el driver , usando un driver especial para mosfet de microchip funciono , lo habia intentado con un 74ls06 y 07 conectando la salida a 12 volts atraves de una resistencia y de ahi al gate de los mosfets p chanel y n channel me funcionaba bien siempre y cuando el motor o lo que fuera a echar a andar se alimentara con la misma alimetacion del gate osea con la fuente de 12 volts, si queeria echar a andar un motor por ejemplo de 48 volts no funcionaba y quiensabe porque se calentaban los mosfets.
Alguien sabe porque ocurria esto


----------



## javierrbo (Jul 25, 2008)

por favor alguin me puede decir como eliminar  el tema, yo lo cree o ya se tiene qu e quedar afuerzas ,aunque ya se a resulto la duda


----------

